# Stinger vs. Strion Output



## michael word (Jul 21, 2006)

If the stinger and strion use the same voltage bulb drawing the same amps then how come the stinger produces 30 percent more lumens?


----------



## Brighteyez (Jul 21, 2006)

The original specs for the Stinger come from the use of a polished reflector. Those numbers were never changed when they went to the use of the textured reflector that is currently used.

Actually, the Strion uses a 6.2 watt bulb rather than a 6W like the Strion, so there is a little bit of difference though one could call it insignificant. As an aside though, the Strion bulb works great in a Stinger.

Back to your original question ... larger reflector?



michael word said:


> If the stinger and strion use the same voltage bulb drawing the same amps then how come the stinger produces 30 percent more lumens?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Jul 21, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> Back to your original question ... larger reflector?



Change the question to a statement. Larger Reflector. Much more difference when you move from the Stinger to Stinger HP. Same bulb and battery, but much more throw and total output from the HP.

The Stinger has a wider and deeper reflector than the Strion. The Strion is an excellent performer with a small form factor. Uses more modern battery technology. 

Mark


----------



## michael word (Jul 21, 2006)

Doesn't the size and type of reflector only affected the throw and not the total output of the light? I got the lumen figures from flashlight reviews overall output.


----------



## fivemega (Jul 21, 2006)

michael word said:


> If the stinger and strion use the same voltage bulb drawing the same amps then how come the stinger produces 30 percent more lumens?


They are *NOT* same voltage or same current.
Strion bulb will be overdriven in Stinger but Stinger bulb will be underdriven in Strion.


----------



## michael word (Jul 21, 2006)

fivemega said:


> They are *NOT* same voltage or same current.
> Strion bulb will be overdriven in Stinger but Stinger bulb will be underdriven in Strion.


Thanks, Would you or anyone happen to know what the voltage and current draws are for the two bulbs?


----------



## Trashman (Jul 21, 2006)

FM DOES! Come on, Varooj, don't leave us hanging! I've always thought that they were both 3.7v bulbs, but now that I think about it, since the Stinger uses a nimh battery, it must be 3.6v or lower (probably lower so the bulb will be over driven.)


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 22, 2006)

Streamlight rates the Stinger and the Strion bulbs in the 3.6-3.7 range. Fully charged the subC three cell pack in the Stinger can attain 4.2 volts or so, same with the Liion 18650 battery that the Strion uses.

Bill


----------



## Trashman (Jul 22, 2006)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Streamlight rates the Stinger and the Strion bulbs in the 3.6-3.7 range. Fully charged the subC three cell pack in the Stinger can attain 4.2 volts or so, same with the Liion 18650 battery that the Strion uses.
> 
> Bill



I think the Stinger pack probably drops a lot more under load than the Strion pack, though.


----------



## fivemega (Jul 22, 2006)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Streamlight rates the Stinger and the Strion bulbs in the 3.6-3.7 range. Fully charged the subC three cell pack in the Stinger can attain 4.2 volts or so, same with the Liion 18650 battery that the Strion uses.
> 
> Bill


3xSubC pack will hold voltage better than 18650 under same load (1.7A)
That's why Strion bulb has whiter light and shorter life in Stinger.




Trashman said:


> I think the Stinger pack probably drops a lot more under load than the Strion pack, though.


Mario,
Don't underestimate subCs
Never heared of 6xsubC versa 2x18650 ROP?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 22, 2006)

I would agree that a good high amp subC pack would be much better than the Strion LiIon setup, in part because the quick charger for the Strion does not charge the cells fully to 4.2 volts or so. I suspect also, that the LiIon battery pack is not of good quality. Suspicions I gleamed from owning a Strion. I gave it away because I thought it was subpar (I informed new owner of my suspicions). It had initially started out at good output, but degraded within a month or so. I used bounce tests with other lights, including my Polystinger using a lightmeter. I think that the Strion could benefit with an LG 18650 configured with Strion + - parts.

Bill


----------



## JAS (Oct 24, 2006)

I ran across this after posting in a different area. Can I safely use a Strion bulb in a Stinger then? Is there any danger of melting the reflector or lens?


----------

